# lug nut covers



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

was at walmart today and decided to have them rotate my tires while i shopped since there was not wait. got home and am missing lugnut covers. called them up and they said they were all on there when i left ha-ha. anyways, does anybody know if there is a place online to order more or do i have to go to the dealership?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> was at walmart today and decided to have them rotate my tires while i shopped since there was not wait. got home and am missing lugnut covers. called them up and they said they were all on there when i left ha-ha. anyways, does anybody know if there is a place online to order more or do i have to go to the dealership?


*Oh man..... This is why I will not let monkey mechanics near my car. They either destroyed them getting them off, or did not install them afterward.

You will pay a heft price for those, I think I recall them at about $3-5 a piece, or something like that at the dealership. 

If I were in your situation I would go back to Walmart and try the Mr. Nice guy routine first, and if that fails get nasty. 

I purchased spares on Ebay shortly after I purchased my car. I got a complete set of 20 for like 50.00. I have them as back-ups. You may want to try ebay as well.

Perhaps one of the dealers on line in this forum can help you out. Good luck*


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I hate those lugnut covers, had them on my 90 IROC-Z, too. On the Camaro and the GTO, I replaced all with chrome locking and acorn nuts for about $25.00.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> was at walmart today and decided to have them rotate my tires while i shopped since there was not wait. got home and am missing lugnut covers. called them up and they said they were all on there when i left ha-ha. anyways, does anybody know if there is a place online to order more or do i have to go to the dealership?


During the first tire rotation, I replaced the factory lug nuts with McGard ones.....Part No: 84537....Thread Size: 12 X 1.5. This was a complete set which included 4 locking nuts and the tool needed to turn them. Cost for the set was about $50.

One advantage of these is that the 3/4-inch factory lug nut wrench can be used with them.

Several (if not all) vehicle manufacturers use McGard locking nuts.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Possible they ruined them, if they don't know how they come off. They "pop" off, using a small screwdrive in the slot along one of the flats. If they tried to fit a wrench to them to screw them off, they're ruined anyhow.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Possible they ruined them, if they don't know how they come off. They "pop" off, using a small screwdrive in the slot along one of the flats. If they tried to fit a wrench to them to screw them off, they're ruined anyhow.


There's a yellow puller in the spare tire well for pulling off the plastic covers.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

If you pm me with your address I will send you mine. I removed them to autocross and now have aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Sep 8, 2006)

Same problem here, only it was the dealer that lost mine, and only one of them. They are goint to replace it for me for free.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Don said:


> If you pm me with your address I will send you mine. I removed them to autocross and now have aftermarket wheels.


Thanks dude, that's awesome of ya but I got it covered. Went to the dealership this morning after work to pick up my oem grill cuz they didn't leave it in the car when i had them put my autocross grill in, anyways, turns out they are $6.50 a piece with tax included. I nearly sh$t right there at the parts counter. I bought 2 in case i had another come off. 13 bucks for 2 little pieces of plastic. I went home and pushed it in as snug as I could get it and then went around and made sure all the others were pushed in all the way, hardly an eficient way to stay on there. Every car I ever had had the screw in kind covers until this car. If i lose anymore I'll holler at ya to see if you still have any left!


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate the lugnut covers. I've lost 2 and have a buddy with an 05 who's lost 2 as well. Only complaint really about the car. Nobody can tell though when your blowin' by em


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I have read the posts that have enplained how to get the lug nut covers back onto the car but they are coming off on me. I have a temporary tire (not the spare) on the car until my new tires come in and apparently the guy just place the covers on the lugs but didn't snap them on. I'm lucky that I made it home without losing any.

I tried:

pushing them as hard as I could hoping they would snap on

hammer them (duh) luckily didn't crack them

tried twisting them on


Can someone help me get these things on? I'm going on a trip tomorrow and don't want to either lose them or drive without them. Come Friday, I will have 20 that I will have to figure out how to get on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> Can someone help me get these things on? I'm going on a trip tomorrow and don't want to either lose them or drive without them. Come Friday, I will have 20 that I will have to figure out how to get on.
> 
> Thanks in advance!










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

after buying 2 lug covers from dealership, i lost another. instead of buying one at that price again i decided to just take one off the GTO in the parking lot. Dog eat dog world.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> was at walmart today and decided to have them rotate my tires while i shopped since there was not wait. got home and am missing lugnut covers. called them up and they said they were all on there when i left ha-ha. anyways, does anybody know if there is a place online to order more or do i have to go to the dealership?


No more walfart dude... Stupid kids I would guess... Don't know what the dealership price is, but I am confident it's a rip...BTW, I purchased factory floor mat retainers, cheap as can be and they were 7 bucks a hit. All it takes is a brush from a shoe and they fall apart...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.gmpartshouse.com is probably the cheapest place to get them. $5.12 each plus shipping. No tax if you live out of state. That's still way too much to me...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> Can someone help me get these things on?


I thought you just pushed them on until they were secure. Haven't had the pleasure lately because the first thing I did was buy aftermarket wheels. I'd look into the McGards or some other nice aftermarket lugs so you can toss those things.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I'd get replacement lug nuts as b_a suggested. *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

After the covers have been on and off a couple times they stretch. Add to that the temperature the lugs get from using the brakes.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BastropGTO said:


> after buying 2 lug covers from dealership, i lost another. instead of buying one at that price again i decided to just take one off the GTO in the parking lot. Dog eat dog world.


Eat your own dog, come near my goat looking for a five finger discount and your gonna be peppered by a 12 gauge to yo a$$..... then comes my pit bull to gnaw on the left overs!!!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You can just pull mine off with your fingers, don't need that stupid little tweezer tool that comes with the jack. I honestly don't know what's holding them on there. I bought an extra that I keep in the center console in case I see anymore missing. My stealership charged me 6 bucks a pop for mine. They aren't cheap.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Eat your own dog, come near my goat looking for a five finger discount and your gonna be peppered by a 12 gauge to yo a$$..... then comes my pit bull to gnaw on the left overs!!!


:agree 

*I scarfed up a set of 20 in the GM still enclosed bag right after I purchased my car.... for 55 bucks plus delivery. Just in case......*


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I was able to get them back on. If you line up the grooves on the inside of the covers to the edges of the lugs just right, they go right on and stay on. The tweezer tool takes them off easily. They are all on now and tight. I haven't had a problem with these yet. The guy putting my covers back on obviously didn't know how to and just placed them over the lugs. Thankfully I didn't lose any :willy: 


Speaking of those cheap carpet-holding screws, what ever happened to that person on here who was fabricating metal screws for the carpet?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

When I bought my 18's they came with all the lugs and covers. So luckilly I have a full extra set.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I scarfed up a set of 20 in the GM still enclosed bag right after I purchased my car.... for 55 bucks plus delivery. Just in case......*


Foresight is better than hindsight..... smart thinking! At $6 a pop now, in 30 years they could be a 2nd retirement fund :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Foresight is better than hindsight..... smart thinking! At $6 a pop now, in 30 years they could be a 2nd retirement fund :lol:


*Precisely....That's why the SAP ought to net me a nice 2M profit in time. :lol: :lol: Right now I will let it go for 90K, I will throw the car in for free. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Precisely....That's why the SAP ought to net me a nice 2M profit in time. :lol: :lol: Right now I will let it go for 90K, I will throw the car in for free. *


Dam, I went thru the change jar and could only come up with 89k.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Dam, I went thru the change jar and could only come up with 89k.....


*I will have to rethink my asking price...I called Barrett Jackson, and talked to one of their gurus. After sending pics and details, I was told I would be insane to let the car go for anything less than 120K. He told me if they featured it their upcoming fall auction I could get as high as 180K. After the 13% sellers fee that SAP could net me a hefty return. He further told me if I keep the miles on the kit low, say under 40K by the year 2025 the kit could bring in upwards 1.5M. He said the miles on the car didn't matter it was the miles on the SAP kit that matters. :confused 

I asked him about the lug nut covers. He told me they are GOLD. Those little gray plastic covers are a steal at 7 bucks a pop. They could auction them off for 50 a pop easy he says. So, after much thinking, the 20 piece set of lug nut covers I have in the sealed bag, I will let go for a generous $1,000. This would eliminate the buyer from spending an additional 13% buyers fee and 13% sellers fee, a savings of 260 clams. The 90K for the SAP kit will stay until the first day of fall, then I will ask 120K. I think the QSM is actually Sterling Silver. 
Thank God for Barrett Jackson, without them the total package car would just be a depreciated heap of steel and plastic. :willy: :willy: *


----------

